# What is the coolest looking Hardtail?



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

well, in your opinion... and plese post pics (if u can)


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> well, in your opinion... and plese post pics (if u can)


I'm getting a Santa Cruz Chameleon.

-TS


----------



## Grant (Nov 11, 2004)

i hope this isn't a selling point for you. i guess i shouldn't say that just because i don't believe it but i think you should buy a bike more on specs than looks. but i guess i can say if a bike were rediculously ugly i probably wouldn't want it. please don't take offense though.

i think banshees look pretty bad ass.


----------



## SuperSlow (May 25, 2004)

evil imps are cool


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Grant said:


> i hope this isn't a selling point for you. i guess i shouldn't say that just because i don't believe it but i think you should buy a bike more on specs than looks. but i guess i can say if a bike were rediculously ugly i probably wouldn't want it. please don't take offense though.
> 
> i think banshees look pretty bad ass.


ya. i already have my hardtail, just that pinkbike doesn't have anything interesting right now.

so please post pics...


----------



## MorphineFreak (Aug 19, 2004)

Pinkbike...uh oh
but here is some of the ol' morphine


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

Dam that this is sexy'r then the last time I saw the pics.

Sweet build if I do say so myself.


----------



## surfdude660 (Sep 29, 2004)

hella P2 what a badass MoFo


----------



## surfdude660 (Sep 29, 2004)

ill post pics tomorrow im tired


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

If you're going for cool, then you NEED this:


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

*I'm biased because it's mine*



JBsoxB said:


> well, in your opinion... and plese post pics (if u can)


.....


----------



## MorphineFreak (Aug 19, 2004)

Gramatica said:


> Dam that this is sexy'r then the last time I saw the pics.
> 
> Sweet build if I do say so myself.


Well thank you! Morphine is 1st, but the Imperial is damn HOT also.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

although i may not have the best bike, i like the way my gold bike looks, and yes thats the same bike i hav just that i dont have any pictures of my own


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Skygrounder said:


> If you're going for cool, then you NEED this:


dat is what I want


----------



## ran92 (Jun 10, 2004)

well my p2 is bad ass ,










Well as bad ass as you can be indoors with blinding yellow walls. And reflectors, next to a chrismas tree well it is a tree.
Can't wait till christmas to ride my bik.... I mean I wonder what i'll get for xmas


----------



## Coldfire (Feb 9, 2004)

of course mine  and now it has an E.13 bashguard (it is not on the picture)


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

my hardtail is the coolest........


----------



## BudhaGoodha (Aug 2, 2004)

As far as frames go. The Morphine can't be beat. There's not a single hard tail that's even half as burly as the Morphine.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

BudhaGoodha said:


> As far as frames go. The Morphine can't be beat. There's not a single hard tail that's even half as burly as the Morphine.


 Wrong.

As far as the original poster goes, I'd say the Imperial is the coolest looking, bar none.

I find the Mountain Cycle Rumble to be aesthetically appealing as well. Very smooth lines.


----------



## 2stepDH (Mar 3, 2004)

*Wow*



M1_joel said:


>


That park bike is the sickest, cleanest SS jumping bike if ever seen. I am jealous.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> *a pimp bike*


wow. that's it, just wow...........


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*Here's a pic of mine !*



JBsoxB said:


> well, in your opinion... and plese post pics (if u can)


In my opinion this is the best hardtail the NEMESIS Project streetfighter.
Nice clean lines , strong as hell , light ( frame is under 6lbs) 
Check it out !


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> (picture)


I need to go change my pants now...


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

those are all sweet rides. especially the morphine. and the evil.


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

My favorite Hardtail is easily the the Banshee scirocco....though Banshee rider has a pretty pimpin Sinister ridge...... I'd like to have either one......


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Specialized


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

If we are talking aesthetics, I like the look of steel hardtails. They're classic & understated usually - you know they mean business, not flash. The (generally) smaller-gauge tubes are a cool visual contrast to some beefy tires and fork. They don't have to look all spiky / boxy or whatever to prove that they're tough. I like my bike to look like a bike - not a backhoe or a Hummer or an I-beam. 

Evil DOC & Sov
that Jericho looks nice
Brooklyn
Endless
Minuteman
etc

And steel is a great material for performance too! Air-hardened steel = strong & compliant.

-rob


----------



## MainelyKona (Feb 1, 2004)

*Another Morphine*

Here's a link to my current trail, urban, freeride, and back-up downhill bike. Enjoy!
http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=6746&password=&sort=1&cat=all&page=1

Sorry I'm not smart enough to post a pic, you'll have to copy and paste.


----------



## SprungShoulders (Jan 12, 2004)

I vote Imperial, but my Planet X Compo ain't too shabby.


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

with that many spokes, i bet those wheels could take a 100ft drop to flat, thats a serious hucking bike.


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

FOES ZIGZAG all the way....athough the Imper is a close second.


----------



## cdog117 (Oct 14, 2004)

the P.2 is like BLAH dog, like BLAH!


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

*not a hardtail*



zutroy said:



> FOES ZIGZAG all the way....athough the Imper is a close second.


the Zigzag is a FS.......... for sure a cool bike ..but not a hardtail.....


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

zutroy said:


> FOES ZIGZAG all the way....athough the Imper is a close second.


ZIG ZAG? you've got to be kidding. those are monocoque race bikes, not even a hard tail. my buddy who weighs 145 had one he used as a trail bike and it cracked.


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

Felpur said:


> the Zigzag is a FS.......... for sure a cool bike ..but not a hardtail.....


Ummmm Actually it is....just like there was a HT of the tazer.

I know, I have one.


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

zutroy said:


> Ummmm Actually it is....just like there was a HT of the tazer.
> 
> I know, I have one.


Can you post some pics of that then.... I always had an infatuation with Foes products.. I've got catalog sitting right here. and no hardtails not being called a zig zag anyway.. by checking their website they have no reference to any hardtails... I am not saying your wrong, but I am pretty sure you are.... http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/manufacturers/2634/ which also list all their frames make no reference to that....


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

Felpur said:


> Can you post some pics of that then.... I always had an infatuation with Foes products.. I've got catalog sitting right here. and no hardtails not being called a zig zag anyway.. by checking their website they have no reference to any hardtails... I am not saying your wrong, but I am pretty sure you are.... https://www.mtbr.com/reviews/manufacturers/2634/ which also list all their frames make no reference to that....


I'll see if i can find a pic of mine somewhere...here is some off the net.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Implant*

Well my vote has to go for my favourite ride of all time: 
My Implant


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

zutroy..... I stand corrected....thanks for proving me wrong....that now leaves yet another foes to drool over......


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

M1_joel said:


>


Jeez.....a Brooklyn TMX(or Race) AND a park? Sheesh....some people really do have their priorities set straight.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

mines the best


----------



## gtbikesalltheway (May 27, 2004)

the foes is ugly  I like what I ride the best azonic steelhead I love how it is all black with nothing on it, it is sick


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Tonic Fab Fall Guy with it's designer Landon Holt at Interbike.
When he landed from that jump he almost ran over Richard Cunningham from mtbr.
The steel frame's paint is a weird pearl green metallic, even though it looks neon green in the photos.


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

Pete said:


> Specialized


We were looking at one of those at Supergo yesterday. Nice bikes, very reasonably priced and most of all, my son seemed VERY comfortable on it instantly. He's already got two bikes, but says he needs a third for the bmx track. How can I argue?


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

BudhaGoodha said:


> As far as frames go. The Morphine can't be beat. There's not a single hard tail that's even half as burly as the Morphine.


i just learned that transition trail or park is much "burlier"


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

*100mph DRAG BIKE*

How about this hardtail bicycle, it's pretty cool looking?


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

www.unrealcycles.com


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Also not a hardtail but a Super Monster:


----------



## crazyMTBkid (Dec 15, 2004)

*foes*



zutroy said:


> I'll see if i can find a pic of mine somewhere...here is some off the net.


i almost bought a few of those foes zig zag HT's at a bike swap meet they had tons of them they wanted 50 bucks for each... but i got an AC 1 instead.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

SprungShoulders said:


> I vote Imperial, but my Planet X Compo ain't too shabby.


 Amen...


----------



## bamxbam (Jan 22, 2004)

*Ht*

Love my Morphine


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> How about this hardtail bicycle, it's pretty cool looking?


Thats vegas right?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*ZIG ZAG? you've got to be kidding.*



M1_joel said:


> ZIG ZAG? you've got to be kidding. those are monocoque race bikes, not even a hard tail. my buddy who weighs 145 had one he used as a trail bike and it cracked.


Bike with no seat-tube are like a humans with no spine .....besides even the full sup ZIGZAG frames cracked !
For hardtails Steel is real if you ask me . Nice Brooklyn BTW !


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

crazyMTBkid said:


> i almost bought a few of those foes zig zag HT's at a bike swap meet they had tons of them they wanted 50 bucks for each... but i got an AC 1 instead.


At 50 bucks i don't think those were real kid


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

M1_joel said:


>


I'll second that. That thing is sick.


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

My faveourites are the Morphine(in black) and Imp(probably in a red or black).But some of the bikes posted here look awesome..liek the Brooklyn.


----------



## gmac90 (Dec 12, 2004)

mine is the coolest looking...lol... jk


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

this is my little brothers HT, he's got the skillz to match too


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> this is my little brothers HT, he's got the skillz to match too


Yea, Jordans alright  .

-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Yea, Jordans alright  .
> 
> -TS


 That's your brothers? I saw that in Angelfire....hes got skills.


----------



## gmac90 (Dec 12, 2004)

I got a '04 kona scrap w/ fox Vanillas


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

gmac90 said:


> I got a '04 kona scrap w/ fox Vanillas


ya, and it rides like c rap...lol, jk jk


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

*clean...*



Lord Humongous said:


> Well my vote has to go for my favourite ride of all time:
> My Implant


that Implant is niiice. A few questions for as I'm thinking about one of those for myself: what is the rear tire clearance? How does it handle with the fork in 6in. setting? Is that the 17.5 in. size, how tall are you? Thanks for yer help..


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Bike with no seat-tube are like a humans with no spine .....besides even the full sup ZIGZAG frames cracked !
> For hardtails Steel is real if you ask me . Nice Brooklyn BTW !


All bike crack if you abuse them enough. Never had a problem with mine.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

*Mine*



JBsoxB said:


> well, in your opinion... and plese post pics (if u can)


No comment, just bike...


----------



## crazyMTBkid (Dec 15, 2004)

JSUN said:


> No comment, just bike...


i dont think my hardtails the best looking but ive been told its one of the pimpest giants ever...


----------



## BikeKilla (Apr 4, 2004)

*We Have A Winner!!*



James @ Go-Ride said:


> I'll second that. That thing is sick.


That bike is the shiznit. I am jealous as a death row inmate on parole day. As for myself, I've always loved the look of the Trek monoque (spelled right) carbon fiber bikes (ie 9800, 9900) with the naked weave. So sweet looking to have visible carbon fiber all over the whole frame. And I just happen to have a Trek carbon fiber bike (but it's just plain black, damm it!)

Dan


----------



## Richard85 (Sep 18, 2004)

zutroy said:


> I'll see if i can find a pic of mine somewhere...here is some off the net.


that looks like more of a racing/4 cross hardtail than a jumping tho, but it still looks pretty cool


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

my hardtail.


----------



## MaTT_133 (Aug 24, 2004)

My 2005 Sasquatch


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

*After Upgrades...*

After Upgrades, i think mine looks pretty cool










sry it is so big...


----------



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

the santa cruz jackal 
and the 
specialized p.3


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

The 05' Specialized P3 fo sho! You cant get any better looking than the camo sherman and a clean, white frame. Here is mine...


----------



## MorphineFreak (Aug 19, 2004)

some sweet rides! Does anyone have an orange imperial? My next ht is goona be an imp in orange just wanted to see one built up.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

JustFuzzIt said:


> the santa cruz jackal
> and the
> specialized p.3


I was gonna mention the Jackal, as it's in the new decline form their Interbike photos, I think, I like it, very unique and cool... I like the 'ridgeback' toptube look.

as for me, my HT is a Soul Brotha' ...

waiting on the 05 CroMo dirt jumper form my Soul Brothers at Soul Cycles than this alum Titan is gonna be the 'backup' DJ'er/ Park bike...

she has a new fork and seat as of this pic... we "frankenforked" an 02 Dj 2 with 01 Z1 internals, so it has an 02 DJZ1 on it now...

... so a DJ with dual HSCV carts... feels wayyy nice and has a dedicated 20 mmm axle... so, uhh...ya. It worked out good. It wasn't as easy as just swapping the carts, though, as the DJ has thicker stanchions. I think we have to run a little less oil than you would think you should, I didn't do the work, my bro Corey did it... he just made a few calls to Marz and they talked him though when he got stuck. I slammed on it on Saturday and it felt sooo nice, way better at speed with stutter bumps, and recovers wayyy faster on bigger hits/ jumps.

... all you guys running them Fox XC forks should be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## Grant (Nov 11, 2004)

pdirt, nice accord. 88-89 DX or LX?

oh yeah, and nice bike, very impressive work with the fork.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Grant said:


> pdirt, nice accord. 88-89 DX or LX?
> 
> oh yeah, and nice bike, very impressive work with the fork.


 89 LX... that's how we be rollin' 'round here G...

800 dollar cars, 4 thousand dollar DH bikes, and 1000 dollar HT's...

ahhh yeah.

Good lookin' out on the Accord shout out!

The kids at the BMX track were crackin' on me the other day, saying I should
be on "Pimp my ride" with my Hooptie...

I'd get a better car, but there's too many damn bikes to ride... 

I'm sure you understand.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Werd, who needs nice cars when you can have nice bikes. I bought my P3 instead of a truck!


----------



## DeaQ007 (Sep 15, 2004)

http://www.evilbikes.com/2013i_gboxx/2013i.htm

thats a bike to drool over


----------

